# Safe Brands



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm after some silicone and expanding foam for my new viv. I'm probably going to BnQ tomorrow - does anyone know of any safe brands that they sell, or is the BnQ stuff ok?

I had a look on the site and couldn't find any black silicone, only white, clear, and brown. 

Any help appreciated, cheers!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You need silicone that doesn't have bio seal or any mold inhibitors in.

Expanding foam is all the same, it will be fine once it's sealed.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's the only 2 on their site that did *not* say _mould resistant _here and here


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've used something similar to the first one. If you're really worried go with aquarium silicone but many seem to use the other stuff without problems.

Personally I'd go for the first one, just been down to homebase and picked up one like that myself.

If you want a bit more background have a read of one of the silicone threads.

Popular Parts & Construction threads - Dendroboard


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

id be inclined to use the first one. it may not but with the second one being for extirior it might have mould inhibitors in. i used a unibond one, just read them realy carefully when your in there.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have used standard silicon.It is far cheaper than aquarium silicon and in my opinion much easier to work with.HOWEVER I was given a tip by a glazier who keeps reptiles, always leave the completed aquarium/vivarium in the open to air for a few days.As the silicon cures it gives off a toxic gas which would be harmful to herptiles.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

colinm said:


> I have used standard silicon.It is far cheaper than aquarium silicon and in my opinion much easier to work with.HOWEVER I was given a tip by a glazier who keeps reptiles, always leave the completed aquarium/vivarium in the open to air for a few days.As the silicon cures it gives off a toxic gas which would be harmful to herptiles.


Definitely. I usually leave mine much longer.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You need silicone that doesn't have bio seal or any mold inhibitors in.
> 
> Expanding foam is all the same, it will be fine once it's sealed.


All expanding foam is amphibian and reptile safe??? I didn't know that...:blush:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i've used some B&Q stuff before now too, just make sure that it didn't contain any mould inhibitors. Also make sure that it is completely dry before moving onto the next step


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

try silafix high modulous slicone try your local glazier you should pay around £3.50 no fungicides


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> All expanding foam is amphibian and reptile safe??? I didn't know that...:blush:


All the chemicals should dissapear once it's fully cured. Besides once it's covered in silicone it shouldn't matter anyway.

The only issue would be spraying the foam on too think and the inner part not curing fully.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Nipped down, got 2 tubes of silicone and expanding foam. Out of hydroleca 

Got a nice big bit of card I can have a few practice goes on!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck expanding foam is a pig to work with. Leave it to dry for 24 hours and then you can sand it or carve it with a bread knife or similar. What are you covering the silicone in, if you are using ecco earth make sure it is seriously dry. If when you squeeze it it even thinks about binding it's not dry enough. I left mine for 2 weeks then gave it 10mins in the oven and it still was not dry enough. I think the best way to dry it is spread it out thinly on news paper in front of a radiator and leave it for a week. It is well worth the effort.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

How many bricks you think I'll need to cover the entire back? 36x24. I know it does expand A LOT.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I used I brick for a 24x18 background. What ever is left over you can always use for your substrate. You will find you will keep going back adding more to different areas. When you add the ecco earth add loads and press it down onto the silicone, be patient and work on small areas at a time. I have used epoxy resin on mine and it has taken about a week leaving it overnight between sections. Make sure you wear gloves because the expanding foam is a pig to get off!:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like a nice size viv, what are you keeping. Also take pics of your build to post later, it gives us all ideas for the future. I am going to post mine when I work out how to do it and also when I finish the build.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah gonna do a log soon. I plan on keeping darts - I'm leaning towards leucomelas or p. terribilis - both gorgeous frogs and nice calls. I bought a pack of disposable gloves from BnQ, and found a gun for the silicone in my shed, win


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

jamesthornton said:


> How many bricks you think I'll need to cover the entire back? 36x24. I know it does expand A LOT.


 
dont add water it needs to be bone dry when its goes on.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Surely you have to add water to make it expand? or do you just break it up?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

jamesthornton said:


> Surely you have to add water to make it expand? or do you just break it up?


 
no you just break it up its hard work but it wont stick to the silicone if its at all damp, or it will stick for a while but then just drop off to reveal the silicone. and you need to pile it on and realy press it in.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I added water to expand it then dried it out. If you just break it up you will need a lot more and as soon as it gets wet will expand and fall off. Remember to spray the tank before using the foam as it sticks better. I would lean towards a herd of terriblis in a viv that size but it depends what you want to feed them. Leucs would be fine with flies but you would need loads to fill up terriblis. They are an eating machine, they love spiders and will even take hoppers. They are great!


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I thought you should expand it first. 

I am leaning towards terribilis, i've heard a lot about their feeding habitats. I think it would be brilliant to have a few, and they might even hunt together. I imagine them chasing hoppers all over would be good, and some people use waxmoths which they also go crazy for.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Marc at Dartfrog says his go mad for spiders, they can't get enough. I reckon you could probably have 5 or 6 in that viv. The hard decision is yellow orange or mint? Oh the choice!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ALL of my frogs and lizards go mad for spiders- makes me wonder what they taste like...:whistling2:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I seen a lot of cats eat spiders too hah. Perhaps they're yummy.

I think i'll start of with a pair, maybe 3-4 and see how it goes. Don't wanna jump in the deep end.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where do you get spiders? Just normal house ones?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where do you get spiders? Just normal house ones?


 Under rocks, out of hedges, long grass sweepings with a net...

Loads of places.

EXTRA NOTE: Given that amphibians absorb a lot of toxins through their skins, I would be inclined to give lots of extra curing time for silicon, foam etc.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I might try house spiders. The White's'll eat anything. Archie attached himself to my finger the other day. Their mouths are so sticky.


----------

